# How to evaluate a young puppy for Schutzhund



## jasonmj58 (Apr 18, 2017)

We just got a young GSD puppy just 10 weeks old now. He has a drive like I haven't seen before. I don't see any recent IPO or titles in his pedigree. I would have thought he was more from pet stock. 

however he is so intent...always focused on us and will hold a tug for as long as we give any resistance. He has nerves of steel....I have yet to see anything that scares him....vacuum, drill, leaf blower, gun, lawn mower. he just walks up...investigates and settles down or looks to us for instruction. 

I have tried looking to see what makes for a good IPO/Schutzhund candidate, and when to start training, but I am not finding much. 

Can someone point me in the right direction?


----------



## WateryTart (Sep 25, 2013)

Please tell me you play Darth Vader's theme song every time he walks into a room.


----------



## voodoolamb (Jun 21, 2015)

Your best bet would be to contact your local IPO club and have your pup evaluated. They can also advise you on what type of foundation work you should be doing. 

I have a mixed line dog, we trained in IPO up until he got sick, and he did fairly well! Plus it was a lot of fun. Besides, even if your pup isn't cut out for the bite work portion, the tracking and obedience phases will help to channel all that drive into something productive.

Sounds like you have an awesome pup.


----------



## jasonmj58 (Apr 18, 2017)

WateryTart said:


> Please tell me you play Darth Vader's theme song every time he walks into a room.


Absolutely!! >


----------



## jasonmj58 (Apr 18, 2017)

voodoolamb said:


> Your best bet would be to contact your local IPO club and have your pup evaluated. They can also advise you on what type of foundation work you should be doing.
> 
> I have a mixed line dog, we trained in IPO up until he got sick, and he did fairly well! Plus it was a lot of fun. Besides, even if your pup isn't cut out for the bite work portion, the tracking and obedience phases will help to channel all that drive into something productive.
> 
> Sounds like you have an awesome pup.


thanks! I wasn't really looking for IPO or protection dog but I want him to stay engaged and I have learned that these pups need work to do. 

I'm in Oklahoma City area. I have seen some clubs online but I haven't heard back from them. 

I did find some dogs going back 6 generations that were IPO trained;

Kanto von der Montforthalle

Bob von den Schlacken Alpen

but no recent titles


----------



## WateryTart (Sep 25, 2013)

And if he doesn't show aptitude for schutzhund, there are many other things you could try with him. Herding, tracking, agility, Nosework/scent work, I think you are right that Lord Vader (sorry, this is just the best) needs a job and luckily there are tons of choices. But if schutzhund is what you think sounds like the most fun, I hope that works out.


----------



## jasonmj58 (Apr 18, 2017)

WateryTart said:


> And if he doesn't show aptitude for schutzhund, there are many other things you could try with him. Herding, tracking, agility, Nosework/scent work, I think you are right that Lord Vader (sorry, this is just the best) needs a job and luckily there are tons of choices. But if schutzhund is what you think sounds like the most fun, I hope that works out.


Hahahaha Lord Vader is the name you get when you have three young boys in the house. I do love it. I had joked with my boys that we would be getting an all black German Shepherd and would call him Vader. I guess they liked the name more than I thought. 

We almost got his brother from the same litter instead he was a lot bigger and had longer fur...we would have called him Chewie lol

I don't see Herding being my thing....but tracking or agility could be fun. 

Thanks! 

Any Idea on how young you can start IPO training?


----------

